# 2 Echolotgeber - richtiger Abstand



## Rhyn (22. März 2017)

Um das "Vollprogramm" mit einem Lowrance HDS-9 Carbon ausnützen zu können müssen unter anderem auch zwei Heckgeber montiert werden. Es sind dies ein StructurScan 3D Schwinger und ein Airmar TM150 für Tiefe und Temperatur. 
Die Montageanleitung zum Lowrance StructuScan 3D Geber schreibt folgendes vor: "Der StructureScan 3D-Schwinger sollte in einer Entfernung von ca. 0,3 m vom Breitbandecholot-Schwinger installiert werden, damit mit der Funktion „Downscan Overlay“ optimale Ergebnisse erreicht werden. Die Leistung der Funktion Downscan Overlay könnte sich verschlechtern, wenn der StructureScan 3D-Schwinger zu weit vom Breitbandecholot-Schwinger entfernt ist."
*Wie nahe dürfen den die beiden Geber montiert werden?*;+


----------

